# Game Warden Jurisdiction



## queso1 (Oct 22, 2008)

What is the jurisdiction of state game wardens? We had a little run in with the game wardens in south Texas. There was some question as to whether we caught our snapper in Texas waters or federal waters. All of the snapper I caught were legal regardless, but there were some questionable ones for federal purposes on board. When asked where the questionable ones were caught, my shipmate told the officer that he caught them in federal waters. I agreed to take the ticket since it was my boat. However, I asked the state warden how he could give a ticket for a federal violation if he was not a federal agent. And I asked him how a state court could have jurisdiction over a federal issue (i.e., you can't be prosecuted for federal tax violations in state court). 

I think he believed I was questioning his authority (which I guess I was), but I was being nothing but respectful. I respect game wardens and really appreciate everything they do. He told me that I didn't want a federal violation - I agreed. However, I did tell him that there was no way in hell that I could swear under oath that the fish were caught in federal waters - we had been fishing all day - I didn't catch the fish and we didn't go straight out nine miles, but rather we went east and west and south. He let me go with a warning and took my fish, but told me he was commissioned by the federal government. Now, I can understand that he might have been commissioned by the federal government and that would give him authority as a federal agent, but would that permit a ticket to be written up on a state ticket for a state court?

Any ideas?


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

GW can file on all federal fish and game laws.


----------



## queso1 (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok. I'll accept that statement for the purposes of argument. But, does a state court have the jurisdiction to hear federal cases?


----------



## TexAg99 (Jun 28, 2009)

It's my understanding that Game Wardens are expected to enforce Federal Laws....it's another one of those unfunded mandates.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

BEER4BAIT said:


> GW can file on all federal fish and game laws.


x10.......got busted for no TED back in the days when it was Fedral only.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

First off, the GW will not issue the ticket to you...it goes to the person that actually caught the fish. Long story but don't ask me how I know. Also, some GW's are now carrying a card and being paid by the Feds to write tickets...I have a higher up good friend that has visited with me about this. Finally, as for their jurisdiction...let's just say that they are the only authority that does not need a search warrant to search your property if need be, so I would not irritate them!


----------



## queso1 (Oct 22, 2008)

bw - I got you on that about the search warrant and the authority to write the ticket. But, something just doesn't sound right that a federal offense can be heard in a state court. It flies in the face of federalism. Maybe there is a statute in which the state consents to this or something. I don't know.

I took the ticket because it was my boat - I didn't catch the fish nor did I measure it. I know the law regarding 16 inchers in Federal waters. I assumed the other guy did too. You should have seen the GW's face when the guy said he caught it in federal waters! I don't think the GW's wanted to give us a ticket, but really had no choice when numbnuts said he caught it in federal waters. Again, I don't know where the fish was caught.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

queso1 said:


> bw - . I know the law regarding 16 inchers in Federal waters. I assumed the other guy did too.
> 
> Snapper has a different minimal length in federal waters than state? I thought it was 15" period


----------



## TexAg99 (Jun 28, 2009)

red snapper are 15" in Texas waters and 16" in federal waters. other species, like cobia, have similar discrepancies in length requirements between federal and state waters.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

so, you had a 15" snapper and the GW wanted to give you a ticket for it???


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

saltwatersensations said:


> queso1 said:
> 
> 
> > bw - . I know the law regarding 16 inchers in Federal waters. I assumed the other guy did too.
> ...


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Levelwind said:


> saltwatersensations said:
> 
> 
> > So did "numbnuts".
> ...


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

GW's are the only law enforcement agencie that can go into federal waters and issue tickets & arrest. GW is a very powerful leo someone who you don't wanna make mad at you.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Yes they can take you to state courts that changed recently, for the purpose of commercial fishing.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

16" and..... http://www.gulfcouncil.org/Beta/GMFMCWeb/downloads/recbrochure2009-10.pdf


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

There's a link at the top of this page. 

Almost every other fish for which a size limit exists has a different length limit in state vs federal waters. State likes to use total length, the feds like to use fork length, etc. They usually work out ABOUT the same, but if it's close be sure you're doing it right for the waters you fish.


----------



## MAHI (Sep 26, 2005)

*WHAT NO ONE HUNTS GEESE OR DUCKS?*

Man anyone who duck or goose hunts can tell you what happens if they don't have all the federal stamps required if they are stopped by a game warden .
why would you it think different on the gulf?


----------



## queso1 (Oct 22, 2008)

Just so you know, he wrote me a ticket for the federal violation on State paper. Then after I told him I couldn't tell him for sure that the catch was made in federal waters, he wrote me a warning and took the fish. Like I said, I don't think they really wanted to give us a ticket.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

MAHI said:


> Man anyone who duck or goose hunts can tell you what happens if they don't have all the federal stamps required if they are stopped by a game warden .
> why would you it think different on the gulf?


Yes sir depending on whats going on they will call for a U.S. Fish & Wildlife officer to come! Lots of time you will see GW & U.S Fish Wildlife working together in the same boat!!


----------



## Ducksmasher (Jul 21, 2005)

i know for a fact that LA wardens are deputized federal wardens.. i know for a fact that Texas wardens are not deputized federal wardens. I know for a fact that you will never see a Texas warden in LA state or US Federal waters enforcing the law. However, I have seen them write tickets for fish coming in from offshore. Bottom line: if you land fish in Texas better be Texas legal and if you have snapper, have at least one pole with circle hooks on it.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Yes sir, they can do it. It happens a lot of times between federal law enforcement and local law enforcement. 

Charlie


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

I bet that GW had a nice red snapper dinner.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

*snapper*

Howdy,
I guess the question at hand was whether you had more than 2 fish in your possession while in federal waters? Don't see how they could write you a ticket unless they board your boat while you are in federal waters, and you had more than 2 snapper/person in possession or they were <16".

It's not illegal to fish in federal waters right now.

Where were you when they stopped you? Did they stop you in federal waters or in state waters?

All the best,
Tom


----------



## queso1 (Oct 22, 2008)

The got us in the jetties. They had nothing to go on except for numb nuts saying he caught them in federal waters. Numb nuts was a great fisherman, he knew all the spots, but he was clueless about regs and didn't use circle hooks.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Ducksmasher said:


> i know for a fact that LA wardens are deputized federal wardens.. i know for a fact that Texas wardens are not deputized federal wardens. I know for a fact that you will never see a Texas warden in LA state or US Federal waters enforcing the law. However, I have seen them write tickets for fish coming in from offshore. Bottom line: if you land fish in Texas better be Texas legal and if you have snapper, have at least one pole with circle hooks on it.


I certainly don't know about the deputization. But TPWD GW's DO enforce federal fisheries laws and I'm pretty sure the Capt. Murchison doesn't hang around on the bays and the beach front all the time. If it does, it's a waste of a heck of a boat.


----------



## Cat n da flat (Jun 27, 2009)

Due to the lack of US Fish and Wildlife (Federal) Wardens, State Game Wardens were asked a few years ago to expand their water coverage to include Federal waters....I read an article about this on TPWD website or in a TPWD magazine.

I have seen State Wardens with Federal Wardens in the same boat in Federal Waters offshore and have seen State Wardens aboard Coast Guard vessels as well.

I dont know for sure how the ticket and court deal works out, but do know that State Wardens enforce Federal Laws with respect to Federal Waters. They may write it on a different ticket and tried in a Federal District Court.

I don't really want to find out. Bottom line, follow the rules and be respectful and all should be well.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

> .. i know for a fact that Texas wardens are not deputized federal wardens


that's incorrect information


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

queso1 said:


> bw - I got you on that about the search warrant and the authority to write the ticket. But, something just doesn't sound right that a federal offense can be heard in a state court. It flies in the face of federalism. Maybe there is a statute in which the state consents to this or something. I don't know.


If they enforce a federal violation the case is then turned over to the feds for prosecution. The federal agency files the case in the appropriate court. Hope that clears it up.


----------



## Ducksmasher (Jul 21, 2005)

Mont said:


> that's incorrect information


hrmm I was told that by the man a few months ago. maybe it is incorrect, maybe correct.


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Ducksmasher said:


> hrmm I was told that by the man a few months ago. maybe it is incorrect, maybe correct.


Mont is correct.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

queso1 said:


> The got us in the jetties. They had nothing to go on except for numb nuts saying he caught them in federal waters. Numb nuts was a great fisherman, he knew all the spots, but he was clueless about regs and didn't use circle hooks.


Poor numb you-know-whats. But yeah, the LEOs have been running a blockade at some of the jetties looking for inbound boats and fish. Easy to get that TPWD pamphlet and the NMFS regs and bone up on that before throwing anything in the fish cooler. Here's the NMFS one:
http://www.gulfcouncil.org/Beta/GMFMCWeb/downloads/recbrochure2009-10.pdf

I believe circle hooks are required even in state waters, too.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

tokavi said:


> Mont is correct.


that it correct


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

I would sure eat good if I was a GW !!

Fish, Shrimp, Deer !


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I sure eat good when they come by the office


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

What did the GW say was wrong with your fish??

Only two of you in the boat, numbknutts said you was in federal waters and you had more than 4 red snapper on the boat or what???


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Frankly, there is a lot of myth about the TX game wardens authority to search private property. When it comes to vehicles on a highway or your dwelling, they are limited to the authority of other peace officers. They must have probable cause and obtain a warrant, unless you give them permission.

http://tdcaa.infopop.net/2/OpenTopic?a=tpc&s=347098965&f=157098965&m=803109223

This post (last post on page) was supposedly made by a division attorney for TPWD. I did further reading in the statutes to confirm what he said. I had been fed that line about Game Wardens having unlimited search and seizure authority when I moved to TX in 1979; it just ain't so.

This gentleman gives a contact number. I suppose he could enlighten everyone on enforcement of federal laws by state wardens.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

SlickWillie said:


> Frankly, there is a lot of myth about the TX game wardens authority to search private property. When it comes to vehicles on a highway or your dwelling, they are limited to the authority of other peace officers. They must have probable cause and obtain a warrant, unless you give them permission.
> 
> http://tdcaa.infopop.net/2/OpenTopic?a=tpc&s=347098965&f=157098965&m=803109223
> 
> ...


Good post, willie, and this gentleman sounds very knowledgeable. I knew they couldn't search your home without a warrant, but was wrong about the truck. However, now that I think about it, when I see them searching one (rare) it's usually on private property, not a public road.


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

*Joint Enforcement Agreement*

TPWD via the JEA can write a ticket anywhere in the 200 mile EEZ. TPWD entered into an agreement with NMFS to enforce the Fed Laws due to Fed Court being overloaded with drug and murder cases. Consequently serious fisheries violations were thrown out of Federal Court allowing serious violations to be plead down. Some Commercial outlaws down south used the revolving door plea bargain deal to continue to pillage the fish stocks. Not any more as the JEA will land them in State Court. The RFA was pleased when the JEA was signed as it pumped Fed Funds into TPWD enforcement to stop the outlaw Commercials down South.

Mont you were right on.


----------



## Ducksmasher (Jul 21, 2005)

yeah, i be wrong, I had bad info.


----------



## tunahunter (May 19, 2008)

Ran into this boat a couple days ago about 35 miles out. You better not have more than your 2 snapper a piece offshore!


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

tunahunter said:


> Ran into this boat a couple days ago about 35 miles out. You better not have more than your 2 snapper a piece offshore!


Actually he ran into us, but that's another story!


----------



## queso1 (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm the OP. I want to make sure everyone is clear on the fact scenario. 

We had four on board. Everyone had 2 fish each, we were not in violation of any state regulations. My fish were greater than 16" - pleased to say I had much larger. "Numb nuts" thought it was 15" in federal waters. He and the other two kept their respective two fish and two of the total were 15" ers. We got boarded by Texas Game Wardens. Numbnuts said he caught the fish in Federal Waters (he didnt know the distinction). Since it was my boat, I offered to take the ticket out of responsibility. I questioned the officer (with respect) of his jurisdiction. He said he was deputized. Fine...I accepted that, but he TRIED TO WRITE ME A STATE TICKET FOR A FEDERAL OFFENSE. I challenged him on that, but I saw he was getting irritated so I dropped it. Then I told him I did not catch the fish in question, and that I could not say for certain that numbnuts, et al caught the fish in federal waters. The officer did not want to write us a ticket, but he was bound from what numbnuts said. When I put numbnuts' statement in doubt, he wrote me a warning.

My central question is: How can a state official write a state ticket to be adjudicated in state court for a federal violation? Unless there is some sort of statute to the contrary, it defies the principles of federalism and the constitution.


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

*Queso 1*

Read post 38


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

queso1 - Please make yourself aware of the rules before going fishing and you will not have this problem again! You make all us lawabiding and knowledgeable rec. fishermen look like dumbas!!! People like you......and there are alot of you.....will ultimately cause us to lose the snapper season in the future!


----------



## queso1 (Oct 22, 2008)

> queso1 - Please make yourself aware of the rules before going fishing and you will not have this problem again! You make all us lawabiding and knowledgeable rec. fishermen look like dumbas!!! People like you......and there are alot of you.....will ultimately cause us to lose the snapper season in the future!


I hope you are kidding. If you aren't, you either did not read my OP or my subsequent posts...or you are an ******. I didn't do anything wrong - MY FISH WERE LEGAL. I can't be responsible for a guy who claims he fishes offshore all the time.

Now, for the matter that "our" behavior will cause us all to lose the snapper season in the future; you obviously don't know me, so maybe until you get the invitation to actually come on my boat, don't judge me. I'm the consummate sportsman - I've been known to swim to retrieve large snapper that didn't swim down because of their bladders. Also, I was not asking the question because I was trying to skirt the law - I was asking because as an attorney I didn't understand how a Texas court could hear a federal issue. I believe Post 38 answered my question.

Why all the hate?


----------



## txcbc (Jun 27, 2006)

*TX GW with Federal Commission*

I happen to know a TX Warden that worked undercover in the state for years. Not only does he have a federal commission he has worked out of country in Mexico and Canada. I also know a work boat Capt. that is waiting on his Federal fine given to him by a Louisiana GW for catching snapper out of season in Federal waters. 
If you play to hard, you have to pay! Not knowing the law is not an excuse. Get a grip!


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

Swimming to retrieve large snapper that didn't swim down because of their bladders......you ever hear of a venting tool! Did the game wardens check you for this.....sounds like they missed something! As an attorney I would expect you to be better prepared and more knowledgeable of the laws! No hate.....just the NOAA agents monitor this site and they must laugh when people like you make these posts!


----------



## queso1 (Oct 22, 2008)

Yes. I have heard of venting tools. I have them. The snapper in question had not been vented by my guests - I vented it when I got it in the boat.

Nevermind being knowledgeable of the law as an attorney, I am knowledgeable of the law as a sportsman. If you can't get it through your thick head, I was in compliance with the law - it was a supposed fisherman who was "guiding" us that didn't know the law. I agreed to take the ticket since it was my boat. You're an idiot...not because of your views, but because of your lack of reading comprehension. I'm done responding to your posts.

Txcbc - I'm glad you have a friend in such a high place. As for me getting a grip, see the above.

You guys really are ridiculous.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I have to agree with Rodnscrews. You are responsible for everyone on your boat. Whether you have to babysit them or not. You have to quit blaming the other guy, it was your boat.


----------



## queso1 (Oct 22, 2008)

> I have to agree with Rodnscrews. You are responsible for everyone on your boat. Whether you have to babysit them or not


And, I agree with you - that's why I offered to take the ticket, which was reduced to a warning. However, in my defense, this guy came on my boat as a guide to show us where to fish out of Rockport. He represented himself out at as a knowledgeable fishermen with years of experience. I sure wasn't going to call him out in front of everyone when he questioned my use of circle hooks or stated that the size minimum was 15 inches. So, I figured he knew what he was doing and I didn't baby sit him. I learned that he had no clue when he was talking to the agents.

As for Rodnscrews, he never said that I was responsible for my guests - he said that I would be responsible for increased snapper regulation.


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

The first rule as a sportsman should be to respect the TPW agents out in the field whose job is thankless and whose enforcement of the laws means that we will maybe have a snapper season for many years to come! You wouldn't dear spout off to a judge....would you?


----------



## txcbc (Jun 27, 2006)

It was your boat! You are the Captain of that boat! YOU are supposed to know the rules/laws. Either don't call your supposed "guide" or all of us that know the laws ridiculous for your failure. Like football, baseball, etc. read the rules before you play. I could go further but I think your post got you enough abuse!


queso1 said:


> Yes. I have heard of venting tools. I have them. The snapper in question had not been vented by my guests - I vented it when I got it in the boat.
> 
> Nevermind being knowledgeable of the law as an attorney, I am knowledgeable of the law as a sportsman. If you can't get it through your thick head, I was in compliance with the law - it was a supposed fisherman who was "guiding" us that didn't know the law. I agreed to take the ticket since it was my boat. You're an idiot...not because of your views, but because of your lack of reading comprehension. I'm done responding to your posts.
> 
> ...


----------



## queso1 (Oct 22, 2008)

Jesus. I did show the guy respect - see my earlier posts. Again, I stress that you really need to read my earlier posts in order to grasp the situation. If you can't do that then I can't help you. I merely inquired as to how he had jurisdiction. He answered my question...I thanked him...he gave me a warning and we went on our ways. I'll be sure to tell him next time I see him that the game wardens have a white knight on 2coolfishing.com


----------



## queso1 (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok Txcbc and rodnscrews...you win and I lose. You are right and I am wrong. Congratulations, you hijacked my thread and proved that you are the better men. I'm going to bed, perhaps the two of you can stay up and measure your ****s.


----------



## Team X-TREME (Jun 28, 2009)

bwguardian said:


> Finally, as for their jurisdiction...let's just say that they are the only authority that does not need a search warrant to search your property if need be, so I would not irritate them!


GW's have no more "authority" than any other peace officer. Not even the President of the United States can search your property without a warrant. That is the biggest myth that has been circulating since I was a kid. You are still a citizen and have Constitutionally guaranteed rights to privacy.

There are rare circumstances (burning building, pursuit, etc.) that a peace officer can enter w/o a warrant, and it applies to all peace officers, not just GW's.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Team X-TREME said:


> GW's have no more "authority" than any other peace officer. Not even the President of the United States can search your property without a warrant. That is the biggest myth that has been circulating since I was a kid. You are still a citizen and have Constitutionally guaranteed rights to privacy.
> 
> There are rare circumstances (burning building, pursuit, etc.) that a peace officer can enter w/o a warrant, and it applies to all peace officers, not just GW's.


Believe what you want...I know better and have seen the wheels in motion!


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

*PARKS AND WILDLIFE CODE*



bwguardian said:


> Believe what you want...I know better and have seen the wheels in motion!


I've heard lots of stories about wardens searching homes and vehicles. Perhaps some folks are intimidated by the game wardens. I do my best to obey the laws, but I'm not much on letting someone search my residence or vehicle just because they want to.

http://tlo2.tlc.state.tx.us/statutes/docs/PW/content/htm/pw.002.00.000012.00.htm

Sec. 12.102. INSPECTION OF WILDLIFE RESOURCES.

(d) Nothing in this section authorizes a game warden or other peace officer commissioned by the department to conduct a search otherwise authorized by this section:
(1) in a person's residence or temporary residence; or
(2) on a publicly maintained road or way that is:
(A) improved, designed, or ordinarily used for vehicular traffic;
(B) open to the public; and
(C) distinguishable from a shoulder, berm, or other area not intended for vehicular traffic.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Queso1 I for one appreciate you bringing this to the board. It was very informative and I know it was a learning experience for you as well. Good job. Oh and don't listen to all the negative posters. None of them have ever made a mistake in their small little lives (or they don't have the balls to admit it, denial is a terrible thing) LOL I was always taught to learn from my mistakes and not to be judgmental of others.

Thanks again Queso1


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

As far as houses and game wardens go. If it's your residence, they cannot just walk in your house without a warrant. Now, if they ask your permission, because they will ask, and you give the permission for them to search your home, you danged sure better be legal.

Ohhh...
If you allow people on *your* boat to keep undersized fish or over the limit fish, it is your fault and *you* should be given the ticket. It is the boat owner / captains responsibility to ensure that all state and federal laws are adhered to on their boat.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

who wants it?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

keep the badge - call the wwaaammbulance.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> keep the badge - call the wwaaammbulance.




Queso, thanks for bringing up an interesting issue, and Jim Smarr and others for helping to shine light on the situation.

Team xtreme, yes, GWs do have some extended powers of search and siezure, per Texas law. They need no PC or RS to search you in the field if you have been hunting or fishing. They need no PC or RS (except that you've been engaged in hunting or fishing) to search your truck, your bag, or your person on private property. It doesn't go quite as far as some think (your home, your vehicle ON A PUBLIC ROAD), but they're the only LEOs empowered to make such invasive searches without probable cause or reasonable suspicion that you have been breaking the law.

For y'all Dudley Do-rights hatin on Queso, your ignorance is showing. With two different size limits and multiple other legal requirements (venting tools, circle hooks, and on and on) it's easy to make a mistake. Yeah, maybe it's the Captains job to see that the law is followed on his vessel, but if you think I'm going to re-measure a knowledgeable offshore fisherman's fish during a bite, while I'm running the boat, well, good luck to you. Do some fishing instead of just cyber fishing.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

reading comprehension is lacking in this thread. hwell:


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

English must be a second language


----------



## Cat n da flat (Jun 27, 2009)

Queso clearly stated that he understands he is responsible, which is why he asked to take the ticket in lieu of his guest.

He said he showed respect and was within the law. 

The only advice I would give to Queso is next time a GW hits the light switch, tell your guest to keep their mouths shut and let the Captain do the talking.

As for the haters.....this board is surely for the most experienced and the most novice of outdoorsman.....if you are so great and knowledgable, why not help and teach instead of blast people.

Good luck Queso....bladder tools don't always work, kudo's to you for going the extra mile.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Where can I get one of those badges? :rotfl:


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Swells said:


> Where can I get one of those badges? :rotfl:


I'll give you a real one LOL


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Cat n da flat said:


> As for the haters......


That's what the ignore feature (under usercp) is for.

Queso, thanks for flushing out a few new members for my ignore list. I thought your OP made perfect sense. Some good answers too. Too bad most people won't read more than the subject line and the last post on a subject before sticking their feet in their mouths..


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Arlon said:


> That's what the ignore feature (under usercp) is for.
> 
> Queso, thanks for flushing out a few new members for my ignore list. I thought your OP made perfect sense. Some good answers too. Too bad most people won't read more than the subject line and the last post on a subject before sticking their feet in their mouths..


Thanks to all that have posted kind words towards Queso1 and have offered productive comments.


----------



## queso1 (Oct 22, 2008)

Shooter and other's you are welcome. In conclusion, the point of my thread was not to question the authority of any officer - or the legality of the fish or any actions on my part or anyone on my boat. My fish were definitely legal and I had confirmation of such by the investigating officer. For the record, I cannot say where the fish were caught - as I said, we were all over the place and I was not even piloting the boat that day. I had never been out of that port and my friend agreed to be our "guide". Of course I agree that I should have been responsible for his actions, but like a poster said above, it's hard to question a salty old pro. The good news was that he actually learned to like the circle hooks - I'm not sure he knew the purpose of them. When they weren't catching anything I tied a few of them on their lines. The newbies liked that because they didnt have to set the hook. So, maybe my "guide" learned something that day as well.

I learned a lot from this thread and you guys actually answered my question.

Thanks,
Queso1


----------



## Buda Blue Water Boy (May 24, 2004)

*haters*

:cheers:Queso1,

That is why I seldom post up on this board anymore because of the Jr. Game Wardens that want to find some negative in your post and the pounce on it like the "know it all, done it all, and you are ruining fishing for everybody else" they are!!!
You did nothing wrong, just trying to have a joyful day on the water by getting somebody that will show you the tricks of the trade, and it sounds like it has been a few years since his last offshore adventure.
Thanks for the post and good luck on your future offshore adventures!!!


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

*Queso 1*

Your welcome. Post 38 was intended to help all here. I hope it did shed some light.

As old Scarlet once said, "This too shall come to pass for tommorrow is another day".


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

rodsnscrews said:


> The first rule as a sportsman should be to respect the TPW agents out in the field whose job is thankless and whose enforcement of the laws means that we will maybe have a snapper season for many years to come! You wouldn't dear spout off to a judge....would you?


Welcome aboard sir, may I get you a drink mister GW. No sir I will not require any vaseline with that, thank you may I have another.


----------

